# 50590 and 52005



## lindabrewer (Sep 30, 2009)

Has anybody tried to bill 50590 and 5200550 together.


----------



## tjv (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Linda,

First, 52005 may not be used with modifier 50.   
"Lay Description
Cystourethroscopy with insertion of a retrograde ureteral catheter into the *ureter or ureters*. Procedure may be done for radiographic or other diagnostic or therapeutic reasons (exclusive of radiology services or indwelling, Double "J" type ureteral stents)."     

If 52005 is a separately identifiable procedure, it may be unbundled from 50590 with a 59 modifier.


----------

